# Critique pls



## chris521957 (16 Jul 2019)




----------



## Keith GH (17 Jul 2019)

Chris
Excellent rocks and DW.

I can see several points that could be improved the tall rock back LH corner too low it would look a lot better if about 1/3rd to 1/2 its height was increased.

The pathway is cutting your aquascape into two sections plus it's too central.
Here are a few ideas you could consider.




1 The rocks LH side I would space them out so they close the pathway up
2 The rocks 1-3 reverse to 3 being the front rock.   This should give you a good focal point.
3 Rock 4 and the rock in  front if it move towards the right at least 1/2 its width.

Once this is done the LH side should be very close to finished.   The RH side will require more attention to finish the rock placement off.

Keith


----------



## chris521957 (17 Jul 2019)

I can see that this would look better. Unfortunately the rock on the left is the largest I have and I wouldn't trust it to be stable if I raised it any more. I will be trying out your ideas this weekend when I have the time and will post another pic once it is done. Thankyou for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## Keith GH (19 Jul 2019)

chris 

Its as simple as add more substrate to the back corner.

Keith


----------



## chris521957 (20 Jul 2019)

How this


----------



## X3NiTH (20 Jul 2019)

Rock work looks great without the wood!


----------



## Keith GH (21 Jul 2019)

Chris 




That is a massive improvement.   My concern at the moment is the DW No1 I would position it behind the tall rock at the moment it's hiding the full character of you tall back rock.  The No 2 I would remove it for the moment as it's also hiding the rock features.
The back rock RH corner I would consider lifting it about 5cm by adding a little substrate to that corner.

Keith


----------



## chris521957 (21 Jul 2019)

Moved the wood around and a larger stone in right hand corner.


----------



## Keith GH (22 Jul 2019)

Chris
LH corner looking good now.   The DW No2 I would remove it completely for some reason (possibly it's thickness) it has become very dominate.

Did you try the DW behind the LH rock to give it that little extra height in that corner.

Keith


----------



## chris521957 (22 Jul 2019)

Think i am getting closer now


----------



## alto (22 Jul 2019)

Well done

I’d keep playing at the driftwood
I really like the LS driftwood in post #8, it emphasizes the rock flow whereas this LS wood seems to argue with it 

Note you can cut the wood (and glue it back together in same or new formations)


----------



## chris521957 (22 Jul 2019)

Just watched the video. I tried gluing moss to wood a few years ago and it left white marks, why didn't I think about sprinkling some brown substrate over it. Funny how the obvious sometimes eludes us. Also, I never thought about cutting and gluing.


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Jul 2019)

If you do use super glue for moss use the gel type a lot less mess
Cheers
Jay


----------



## chris521957 (28 Jul 2019)

Wood out and soaking now. I will be trying different configs when it sinks, but just for now what do you think of the rockwork.


----------



## Keith GH (29 Jul 2019)

Chris

Here are a few simple moves I would like you to consider. 
Adjust the pathway so it has more shape tapers off to give you a vanishing point.
I have numbered the rocks No1 move it towards the back.
Take 2 and 3 out for the moment and see how it looks.  A more suitable location would be at the back near the pathway but at the moment where??
Remember only you will be able to see if it all works out.   It might look totally different when the DW is added



Here is nature at its best note no DW.





Keith


----------



## chris521957 (29 Jul 2019)

Yes, i see now. Will do this today and see how it looks. Thankyou for the help and patience with this.


----------



## chris521957 (29 Jul 2019)

Perhaps i will try the rocks upright instead of sloping to the right too.


----------



## Barbara Turner (29 Jul 2019)

I like the rocks as they are.. I would use less wood and keep it to the back leaving a gap in the centre..  

Do you have a plan for plants.. If so have you left space for them.


----------



## chris521957 (29 Jul 2019)

Plenty of room for plants, looking to have it well planted with easy plants.


----------



## chris521957 (29 Jul 2019)

Bit more of a play. At the front left i will be having a moss carpet. Got loads of lush green moss in the garden that was removed from a drystone wall in the countryside. Aiming to get this done in the next 2 weeks. I will also be putting some moss on the wood and small bits on the stone.


----------



## Keith GH (30 Jul 2019)

Chris
Wow you are extremely close now.
Here are a few my suggestions to try
Tall rock back LH corner can you lift it about another 10cm?
Think natural LH side all the broken pieces would be scattered close to the bases of all the other rocks after also lift the small substrate up the tall rocks LH side and slope down as a natural build up 

DW RH front ???? its a massive eye flow blocker.   I would try it at the rear of the tank LH side between the small rock closest to the pathway it the space between the next slightly taller rock.  Now the fun part see if will fit with the root part down and a long twiggy piece pointing to the right.   
All that might mean moving that rock forward a little.

Thinking ahead
To be continued tomorrow 
My brain is in overdrive at the moment and for some reason my PhotoShop not cooperating with me.

Keith


----------



## chris521957 (30 Jul 2019)




----------



## Keith GH (31 Jul 2019)

Hello Chris 

Its coming along great only a few minor changes left to do.

Keith


----------



## Jayefc1 (31 Jul 2019)

Massive improvment from the first pics well done mate


----------



## chris521957 (31 Jul 2019)

thanks, getting lots of help from Keith GH


----------



## chris521957 (10 Aug 2019)

This is where I am upto atm.


----------



## chris521957 (3 Sep 2019)

And this is now.


----------



## Edvet (3 Sep 2019)

Be carefull with moss on the substrate, lots of mulm can collect there ( been there done that)


----------



## chris521957 (3 Sep 2019)

Yes, I will be. Will be syphoning any bits of muck out of the moss everytime I do a water change.


----------



## Edvet (3 Sep 2019)

It will collect under it


----------

